# Greetings From Pensacola



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Wife and I have been receiving weekly emails from the Sailnet Sailing Community and we enjoy the posts tremendously! A wealth of information with enough "checks and balances" to ensure the solution is provided. We are currently revamping a Soverel 48 we bought from a Charity in St. Pete; so far, we have about 11 months of work and a fair amount of investment. We hope to splash the boat by May 09.

We are looking forward to gaining and sharing knowledge with you all.

Bruce & Lisa


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bruce & Lisa,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the "project".


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard and stay clear of Fay!


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Im also in Florida (New Smyrna Beach) and have a Tanzer22 that im working on as well--stay outta the storm!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for the warm greetings, so far at least Ms. Fay is staying to the south of us. The Soverel is on the hill but my O'Day is anchored out, Makes me nervous...

B&L


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah looks like the storm is staying on our side of the state--Really nothing to much to be concerned with, wind, rain, which accually helps me sleep! I figure lfe is to short to worry about some stupid storm--you go when its your time. Got any pictures of the boat?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

SailingFlorida,

Just out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Bruce, nice to have you on board. Stay low. I sent you a Private Message about a topic that I thought you might be able to help me with.
Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Im 32 yr male? Why do you ask?


----------



## Mc51 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm from Pensacola also. We have a 37 year old Cal25 that we bought last year. We did a hurried bottom job and updated the cabin some and then enjoyed 8 months of sailing. I pulled her out when I went away for four months of military training and have been so busy since I returned that I still haven't finished the few things I want to do before I put her back in the slip. By the way don't buy the West Marine Brand Ablative paint, it doen't work. My boat "Warhorse" is at Bayou Gande marine on NAS.
Mc51


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Pictures of our boat can be found at www.ketchwind.com ; thee Soverel 48 website is SOVEREL 48 - Steve has done a great job with compiling Soverel 48 information; check it out!


----------



## larryjoe (Aug 27, 2008)

*greetings from Pace, Fl (bedroom of PCola)*

Just got a project boat, Ericson 25'. She was in IVAN, blown over her side, rigging torn up by salvage folks. She has sit in the yard on the trailer...now getting around to repair. 
Need any reference material for this baby. How is the mast attached to the boat? How to rig it out ?
I am doing all the glass work..repairing the stanctions where they were pulled from the deck, repairing holes drilled where the salvage crew drilled holes to release water. 
Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Larryjoe,

I'd be delighted to share what knowledge I have with you; I have quite a bit of experiance in the area's your looking into. 

Feel free to email me at bruce dot milne dot com. The mast is most likely deck-stepped and the rigging is easy, use what pieces you have to figure the rest. On the fiberglass portion go over to Elberta Alabama to purchase fiberglass and resin at Advanced Plastics - it's right on 98.

email me, I'll fill you in.


----------

